# no overnight parking



## pam (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi does anyone  know the legality of staying overnight when there is a sign saying no overnight parking. We have just discovered a new sign where we have stayed wild camping several times !!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## maingate (Jan 16, 2010)

Is this in Scotland or elsewhere?

There was a thread on here about it a couple of months ago. If you look back through the recent threads it will be there. There was a lot of good info posted.


----------



## Nosha (Jan 27, 2010)

It really does depend on who erects the sign e.g. You can make and install a sign outside your house, but if it's 'queens highway' it's not worth the paper it's printed on, and in fact you can be prosecuted for littering the highway, however a local council sign can normally be enforced.... so who's is it??


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes that interests me too,we had this last weekend ,but me being me is not going to be pushed about,so stayed the night we were not causing any hassle or nuisance so as far as i am concerned they can get stuffed.
I think these signs go up to deter those that would ruin it for everyone els,i think that if we listened and abided by all these notices ,well you wouldnt be able to do anything in this country.

Going away this weekend too and the same applies imho


----------



## ajs (Jan 27, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Yes that interests me too,we had this last weekend ,but me being me is not going to be pushed about,so stayed the night we were not causing any hassle or nuisance so as far as i am concerned they can get stuffed.
> I think these signs go up to deter those that would ruin it for everyone els,i think that if we listened and abided by all these notices ,well you wouldnt be able to do anything in this country.




 it's all these sheeeeters that [FONT=&quot]cause[/FONT] the problems...


 regards 
aj


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 27, 2010)

ajs said:


> it's all these sheeeeters that [FONT=&quot]cause[/FONT] the problems...
> 
> 
> regards
> aj



Yes thanks for that AJ as helpful as ever mate!!!


----------



## ajs (Jan 27, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Yes thanks for that AJ as helpful as ever mate!!!



 yer welcome... i'm trying... 

 anyway ...you have the china for all things authoritative...( he knows everything about everything) 

 i'm just the official, forum tested, pith taker 

 regards
aj


----------



## runnach (Jan 27, 2010)

ajs said:


> yer welcome... i'm trying...
> 
> anyway ...you have the china for all things authoritative...( he knows everything about everything)
> 
> ...




|Two things we can agree on 

1) yes you are very trying.
2) I have never suggested, I know anything as my current multimeter post more than suggests, I state an opinion at times which is exactly that, whether people take any notice is frankly their problem not mine until such time I am paying their fines etc
3) you are the official pith taker...perhaps it seems so  

I look forward to a post from you that adds value to a members question, BTW good job i can hold my breath eh ? 

Channa


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 27, 2010)

Funny i thought you would be the next poster here!!


With regards to the said topic what was the thread that was earlier posted????


----------



## runnach (Jan 27, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Funny i thought you would be the next poster here!!
> 
> 
> With regards to the said topic what was the thread that was earlier posted????



No idea , give us a clue lost the plot about 7.30 pm 

It seems I cant resist a combination of keyboard warriors and tossers from the west mids.....teased with a combination thereof ...well  red rag and bull !!!

I should no better, I know  
Channa


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 27, 2010)

pam said:


> Hi does anyone  know the legality of staying overnight when there is a sign saying no overnight parking. We have just discovered a new sign where we have stayed wild camping several times !!!!!!!!!!:



Naturenet: English Common Law

All land in this country belongs to someone. If you go on to land without the owner's permission, you are trespassing unless there is some right of access for the public, or for you specifically (for example if you have acquired a right to pass over the land to reach some land of your own).

Trespass : This law is of little practical use but might be employed when arguing with more reasonable people.  It is not normally possible to be a trespasser whilst legitimately on a right of way. However, if the user is not using the right of way as a route to get from one place to another, but using it for some other reason, such as to interfere with the landowner, they can be considered to be a trespasser. 

Anyone damaging anything deliberately and without good reason is committing an offence. This includes plants, trees, and all installations such as fences, signs, or paths.

The landowner does not have to give a reason. If the person does not go immediately, by the shortest practical route, then they are trespassing. Despite the well known sign ‘trespassers will be prosecuted’, trespass is not a criminal offence and trespassers cannot usually be prosecuted. They can, however, be sued. There is little chance of such a matter ever being so serious as to be worth suing over, and so this rarely happens.

Section 61 of the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994 allows the senior police officer attending the scene of an incident involving a trespass or nuisance on land to order trespassers to leave the land and to remove their vehicles as soon as reasonably practicable. The power can only be used when there are two or more people there and "are present there with the common purpose of residing there for any period, [and] that reasonable steps have been taken by or on behalf of the occupier to ask them to leave" and either the trespassers have six or more vehicles between them, or they have caused damage to the land or to property on the land or used threatening, abusive or insulting words or behaviour - or both. So really it's not likely to cover anything other than a major invasion. This power is not often used, but for practical purposes this is the only instance where you might get the police to come and actually remove trespassers from a bit of land.


----------



## ajs (Jan 28, 2010)

channa said:


> |Two things we can agree on
> 
> 1) yes you are very trying.
> 2) I have never suggested, I know anything as my current multimeter post more than suggests, I state an opinion at times which is exactly that, whether people take any notice is frankly their problem not mine until such time I am paying their fines etc
> ...



[FONT=&quot]there yer go... he doesn’t disappoint does he[/FONT]...

obvious bait bitten 
excuses provided..
...says anything to get some one on here to give him a stroke... pathetic 

 retards 
aj


----------



## runnach (Jan 28, 2010)

ajs said:


> [FONT=&quot]there yer go... he doesn’t disappoint does he[/FONT]...
> 
> obvious bait bitten
> excuses provided..
> ...



Nowt obvious so far other than the fact you behave like a prick !!, and if the bait you refer to requires a personal sleight on your part , It says more about your social ineptness than mine.

Your original comment was a personal sleight, said behind the security of a keyboard, I seriously doubt you have the bollocks to say it to my face.

It seems to me there is one ego here in need of a feed and it isnt mine!!.

Interestingly you avoided my original question, It still seems I am holding my breath for you to make a post that assists someone and is not derogatory or a pith take.

Channa


----------



## runnach (Jan 28, 2010)

It may be lost on Aj but it seems we are hijacking a thread which is important to the OP ...so to use your words AJ open a new thread if you feel adequately aggrieved, I am pretty sure folk dont want to read aggro, but a seperate thread I reckon exonerates us.And bitch to our hearts contents.

By the way in terms of overnight legalities, in respect to the OP ...I have limited knowledge, AJ will tell you if you ask nicely.
Channa


----------



## ajs (Jan 28, 2010)

channa said:


> Your original comment was a personal sleight, said behind the security of a keyboard, I seriously doubt you have the bollocks to say it to my face.
> 
> Channa




 ohhh yes i friggin do... name the time and place and i'll be there yer tosser

 regards ... bring it on...
aj


----------



## runnach (Jan 28, 2010)

ajs said:


> ohhh yes i friggin do... name the time and place and i'll be there yer tosser
> 
> regards ... bring it on...
> aj



Well Well, a touch wound up are you ?

Quite happy any time any place TOSSER !!....

You are pathetic, inept and hardly worth the bother, but more than happy to help meet up and see if your balls are as loose as your mouth 

Channa


----------



## Norris (Jan 28, 2010)

Takes two (or more) to argue. Mind you , this isn't an argument, more like two kids in the school playground. I think in view of the content this forum should carry an over 18 certificate though. Or a warning to the more easily offended.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, back on topic, if it says no overnight parking I guess one should try and respect that but the only time it could be enforced with a fine is if the local authority has made a byelaw, which they are entitled to do with regard to their land. Otherwise the worse you could do is get moved on, but that may not be exactly convenient if you are set up the night or had a drink. In those circumstances I'd probably see if I could cross the landowner's palm with a tenner for the night and see if they saw reason ;-)


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 28, 2010)

channa said:


> Well Well, a touch wound up are you ?
> 
> Quite happy any time any place TOSSER !!....
> 
> ...


Have you noticed, its only you that seems to get a ****ty on when aj posts something, no-one ense seems to be offended, as everyone knows its all done in fun.
If you dont like it, dont answer him, or even better, get Admin to start you a Slaggin Off section.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## bigboack (Jan 28, 2010)

So who puts the sign up makes a difference then. What if i was to take the sign down without damaging it then surely they woud have to prove that it was up in the first place.


----------



## ajs (Jan 28, 2010)

bigboack said:


> So who puts the sign up makes a difference then. What if i was to take the sign down without damaging it then surely they woud have to prove that it was up in the first place.



[FONT=&quot] yep.. defiantly Irish is that[/FONT]..

 regards 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Jan 28, 2010)

ajs said:


> [FONT=&quot] yep.. defiantly Irish is that[/FONT]..
> 
> regards
> aj



At least we are back on track. but who owns the track


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 28, 2010)

i've twice been approached by the police regards parking on 'private land' i was nice and polite to them ,co-operative and offered them a cuppa  i was'nt blocking an entrance etc and not causing a nuisance, assured them i would move if it was a problem and on both occasions i had a nice chat and left alone.my advice would be park up but not cause an inconvienience, and if anyone approaches be apologetic and offer them a cuppa.


----------



## Nosha (Jan 28, 2010)

re: Sign Removal... Some years ago I sus'ed out a nice spot to over-night on the edge of the New Forest before catching a ferry. Went down 2 wks later and a rather home made do-gooder looking sign said no overnight camping, so it simply 'fell over' and we parked up for the night!

These days you can't get near the New Forest and the signs are official, so we don't spend our hard earned cash there!


----------



## barryd (Jan 29, 2010)

Can everyone stop getting back on topic so we can get back to the fighting please!


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes more fighting please its gone to quiet on here,anyway i think Aj could kick Channas head in easily,he has a black belt in oragami you know!

Maybe we should have a poll,whos the toughest?

AJ

OR

CHANNA


----------



## barryd (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea.  Or we could meet in a field somwhere, put the vans in a big circle and let them battle it out.  It would be even funnier if we dressed them up in some "its a knockout" type oversize costumes and gave them cave man type clubs.  Id pay good money to see that.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 29, 2010)

barryd said:


> Sounds like a good idea.  Or we could meet in a field somwhere, put the vans in a big circle and let them battle it out.  It would be even funnier if we dressed them up in some "its a knockout" type oversize costumes and gave them cave man type clubs.  Id pay good money to see that.





Come to think about it Barry, i think i could ave you in a fight,i dont think much of the leaky Kon Tikis there gay just like you are im gonna kick your arse barry you *******!!!


----------



## barryd (Jan 29, 2010)

Come and have a go if your think your hard enough.  Mrs D could have you in a fight.  (come to think of it she could have me probably).

Where is it your from?  Oh Yeah! Sunny TorGAY!

We drove through there a few weeks ago.  Full of blokes in black leather trowsers and curly mustaches singing village people songs.  Then again thats the south all over isnt it?

Come on Maingate!!!!!


----------



## maingate (Jan 29, 2010)

Listen barrypee, coolasluck and I are `friends` on this forum, check my details. 

You fight your own battles, take the Mrs if you are a bit nervous.

He might be gay, with a moustache and leather trousers but he is 400 miles away, so I don`t care. 

Coolie, keep me out of this OK?

ps thanks for the pink ruffled shirt, suits me very well.


----------



## barryd (Jan 29, 2010)

Ive just splurted coffee all over me keyboard!

You should be on my side anyway mainturd as your a fellow norvener.  Whats a bunch of shandy drinking pink truck driving suverners going to do?


----------



## runnach (Jan 29, 2010)

barryd said:


> :.  Whats a bunch of shandy drinking pink truck driving suverners going to do?




No idea, you can scrap that one called Chris Eubank though !!.

Serenade him with 'your simply a pest ' might do it.

Channa


----------



## maingate (Jan 29, 2010)

Please remember barryd

To me, you are also a suvverner. Not by much.....but enough.


----------



## cipro (Jan 29, 2010)

A black bag put over the offending sign 
and remember YOU did not do it and it was there when you arrived
4 nights ago 

And to the thread hijackers move on and ignore one another


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 29, 2010)

cipro said:


> A black bag put over the offending sign
> and remember YOU did not do it and it was there when you arrived
> 4 nights ago
> 
> And to the thread hijackers move on and ignore one another





You want some as well do you cipro you jumped up little ****er just after i have dealt with that barry and his wife i think i am coming for you next,you think your tough with your bin bags and ****ing smart remarks come on you wild campers,i will take you all on COME ON THEN,COME ON,YOU WANT A SCRAP I WILL TAKE THE LOT OF YOU ON!!  ****ING WUEERS.
Anyone tough enough i will be waiting for you all outside the houses of parliment with no clothes on ,tossers i dont need ****ing leather pants barry Come on


----------



## barryd (Jan 29, 2010)

Pervert........


----------



## midnight rambler (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope you find the answer before next weekend Pam, we are coming to visit you!!!!!


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 29, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> i dont think much of the leaky Kon Tikis there gay just like you are im gonna kick your arse barry you *******!!!



Oi watch it you !!!!!
Not ALL Kontiki drivers are gay


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 29, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> You want some as well do you cipro you jumped up little ****er just after i have dealt with that barry and his wife i think i am coming for you next,you think your tough with your bin bags and ****ing smart remarks come on you wild campers,i will take you all on COME ON THEN,COME ON,YOU WANT A SCRAP I WILL TAKE THE LOT OF YOU ON!!  ****ING WUEERS.
> Anyone tough enough i will be waiting for you all outside the houses of parliment with no clothes on ,tossers i dont need ****ing leather pants barry Come on



How do you get sluttered biriyani out of the keyboard of a very new and expensive laptop....... and tear stains off me T shirt........  By the way Cipro is an all England Soduko black belt 6th dan ninja...


----------



## cipro (Jan 29, 2010)

Ricky darling don't give my secrets away  lol

Unusual mr coollly loosing his coolly

channa and his gang gone


----------



## runnach (Jan 29, 2010)

cipro said:


> Ricky darling don't give my secrets away  lol
> 
> Unusual mr coollly loosing his coolly
> 
> channa and his gang gone



Just when you thought it was safe 

Channa


----------



## cipro (Jan 30, 2010)

channa said:


> Just when you thought it was safe
> 
> Channa


 
Always safe on keyboard banter


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 30, 2010)

afternoon all!!!!


----------

